# INDEPENDENCE DAY: RESURGENCE Arrives on Digital HD September 27 and on Blu-ray, DVD, 4K Ultra HD, and 3D Blu-ray Oct. 18!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Independence Day: Resurgence
> Twenty years after mysterious aliens nearly wiped out humankind, they’re back with a vengeance in this explosive sequel to the original blockbuster hit, INDEPENDENCE DAY! Using recovered alien technology, the nations of Earth developed a vast defense program to protect the planet, led by Jeff Goldblum, returning as brilliant scientist David Levinson. But nothing could prepare us for a new invasion of unprecedented scale—and only the ingenuity of a few brave men and women can save our world from extinction. Co-starring Liam Hemsworth and Jesse T. Usher alongside returning fan favorites Bill Pullman and Brent Spiner, INDEPENDENCE DAY: RESURGENCE is an action-packed thrill ride from start to finish!
> 
> Amazing special features include eight deleted scenes, a featurette on “The War of 1996,” the morning show parody “It’s Early, ABQ” featuring Jeff Goldblum, Judd Hirsch and
> ...


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

This movie was a big let down for me, but a decent A/V experience in the theater.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

that it was, it should make for good demo material, but it was a bit weak in the plot department


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I might just wait until this is "free" on Netflix. I really should update my VHS copy of the original first.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> I might just wait until this is "free" on Netflix. I really should update my VHS copy of the original first.


the new Anniversary edition of the Blu-ray or the 4K Blu-ray are the best the original has ever looked AND include the extended cut that was missing on the first Blu-ray release.


----------



## Eric LeClair (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm so shocked to see that this movie was actually released already? I guess I'll wait till it shows up on Netflix. The first ID was awesome tho. When Will Smith was actually a normal human being. The new one looks weird but I'm just jealous of their dentists. They all have such good teeth in the movie.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it's actually not that soon. 3 months is average and it will be 3 months and 4 days when it's released on blu-ray/3D/4K


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, it seems like as soon as Movie is out of theaters it goes straight to DVD. Then it will get picked up from streaming sites a week later for sale and then rent. Next "Free" sites like Netflix will have them in a year. Things happen so quick now a days.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yup, it used to be a full YEAR when I was a lot younger for movies to hit on DVD or VHS... then it was 6 months a few years back and finally it's 3 months... I'm feeling old


----------

